# Error: Bend Light (AFS) Failure on 2011 Volkswagen Tiguan



## Cavyonthestreet (Jun 8, 2017)

I own a 2011 Volkswagen Tiguan and just received the following error on my dashboard: Error Bend Light (AFS) Failure

I figured that I would test out the bend light function so I turned to the right and the left. The bend light activates when I turn right, but the bend light does not activate when I turn left. I can assume that the bend light in my left headlamp is blown.

I called my local Volkswagen dealership and they quoted $225 for a replacement bulb. They said that the replacement bulb is the Philips D1S Xenon bulb. Amazon offers this part for $85. 

Before I go ahead and order the part from Amazon I was wondering if anybody can confirm that this is the right part to fix the Bend Light (AFS) Error.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Cavyonthestreet said:


> I can assume that the bend light in my left headlamp is blown.


Sorry but... you make an assumption; call the dealer and get the price of one bulb in the headlamp; and then ask us to tell you if you can buy it on Amazon and fix it yourself? I'd suggest that you take it to the dealer (or some other shop) and let them diagnose the problem.


----------

